# My latest Ruger purchase a P345



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought a new Ruger P345 a couple of months ago.










So far I've put 200 + rounds down range and it's been a delight. :smt082

Very accurate - smooth trigger - good feel.

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool. I kinda like the way that pistol looks. I almost bought one a few times


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice gun Don, good luck with it and safe shooting.:smt023


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I recently spotted one of those P 345s in my local GS and it was love at first sight. I tried to resist for a week or two but it was futile. I finally surrendered to the yearning and bought it. It's one sweet shooting pistol. Recoil is quite managable and it hits where it's aimed. Thus far no malfunctions of any kind. I'm really liking it a lot. 

Don it looks like you've had yours a while now so I'd love to hear what your experience has been with this gun.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I absolutely love the Ruger P345.

I've shot several hundred rounds through it w/o a problem of any kind.

It fits my hand well and is more accurate than I am.

Recoil is very soft for a .45.

All around I'm very happy with it.

Best thing I can say about it is --- I'd buy another in a heart beat.

:smt1099


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I had one of those about two years ago, and was an absolute fool to trade it off on another gun I thought I needed more. I wish I would have never done that. Nice gun buddy!


----------



## Shiftlt321 (Apr 27, 2013)

I bought a used p345 a couple of months ago. Based on the serial number it was built in 2005. The only issue I had was because it was a used weapon I didn't get a manual with it and didn't know because of the design of the mag disconnect dry firing had the potential of damaging the mag firing pin block due to the firing pin hitting the block. Because the weapon was eight years old I didn't know how many times it had dry fired without a mag inserted, so I had the mag disconnect removed resulting in a very reliable weapon with no fail to fires, no fail to loads, and no jams. 
When the rear sight was removed to clean the rear sight, the narrow section of the firing pin block plunger was sheared off, but the plunger was re-installed on top of the block spring and safety works fine and weapon shoots fine. Because of the age of the weapon, I didn't want to pay $60 for shipping and labor and parts cost of a proper repair by sending it to Ruger.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shiftlt321 said:


> I bought a used p345 a couple of months ago. Based on the serial number it was built in 2005. The only issue I had was because it was a used weapon I didn't get a manual with it and didn't know because of the design of the mag disconnect dry firing had the potential of damaging the mag firing pin block due to the firing pin hitting the block. Because the weapon was eight years old I didn't know how many times it had dry fired without a mag inserted, so I had the mag disconnect removed resulting in a very reliable weapon with no fail to fires, no fail to loads, and no jams.
> When the rear sight was removed to clean the rear sight, the narrow section of the firing pin block plunger was sheared off, but the plunger was re-installed on top of the block spring and safety works fine and weapon shoots fine. Because of the age of the weapon, I didn't want to pay $60 for shipping and labor and parts cost of a proper repair by sending it to Ruger.


I could never figure how the heck people lose things like manuals.


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

shot my Buddys P345 loved it,my first experience shooting a 45.recoil was less than expected


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

You all know the manual is a free down from Ruger.com, right?


----------

